# How long to wait before and after meal to play with puppy?



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

So I am trying to figure out how to make this work better and clueless. 

I feed Zeus at 6 am when I get up. He hears the alarm and ready to eat. Than I have an hour and a half before work so I get ready in 30/40 min, take him to potty and play outside for a few min, toss his ball around or tug. 

He is left in the ex-pen where he sleeps and plays during the day.

He eats again at 11:30.

When I get home, he eats at 6 pm. This is the time I think of changing. he is a puppy, 15 weeks so it is impossible to make him rest after a meal, he pretty much stays active from 6 pm and until bedtime, from zoomies to everything. 

I am thinking of pushing it later so we can play when I get home, than how long to wait before feeding? and after feeding I want to do more playing before bed, how long should I keep him calm? 

He usually eats his dinner and wants to go out and run around, same in the morning because he gets crated all night and in the morning I can't give him an hour or 2 rest before we play because i leave for work? I am clueless, is this even a concern with a puppy? I am sure when he is older we can do proper rest, but he also will not be as crazy as he is now. 

Any feedback would be great, thank you!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I had the same problem with Delgado, he was go go go from sunup to sundown. I ended up doing a sort of compromise and did on leash slower walks after dinner and very low key exercises like "find it" and tracking with a little kibble to keep him calm and quiet but his mind working.

Now he's older so I just make sure for a hour or so he rests then we can play after the hour is up. Usually it helps because I feed the dogs then make dinner, so I'm focused on that and he knows to relax either on his bed or in the kitchen quietly while I'm busy with that.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Ohh maybe i can feed him and keep some kibble for find it, he loves that game! this is a good idea already =) thank you!


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I leave around the same time as you, but I get up around 5 am ish. I plan to do our exercise outside, any obedience/mental games we are doing that morning, then back inside. I will then shower/get ready (puppy crated). Everyone eats breakfast around 6:30. I plan to use a kong feeder for part of his meal to entertain him as well. I work all day so will run home at lunch to take him out/feed lunch and then back to work. In the evenings, we will play outside, go for walks (when old enough) with classes and outings thrown in. My son will help out as he can with extra potty breaks during the day while the puppy is still young. Supper will be around 6:30 in the evenings unless it's an outing night then it will be after we get home (using part of his kibble as treats during the outing? maybe).


----------

